# The Truth About the Myers Briggs



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

If you meet anyone in real life who knows even a little about the Myers Briggs:

A) They probably think_ they_ are an INTJ 

B) No matter what type you tell them YOU are, they will only believe you are 
the type you 'seem' to be according to these outward signs:



1. E vs I. If you talk a good amount, you are an extrovert. If you talk less 
frequently than everyone else to the point that it is noticeable, you are
an introvert. By default, this makes most people 'extroverts'.

2. N vs. S. If people call you 'weird', you dress 'strangely', you are an N. 
If you fit in and look normal you are an S.

3. F vs. T. No one in real life is a T. Only fictional characters are actually
Ts. And people seen from a distance, such as celebrities of any kind.

4. J vs. P. If you seem resistant to authority, you are a P. If you work with
authority, you are a J.


It seems that no matter what said "Myers Briggs scholar" says on the outside,
they think this way on the inside one way or the other. So when you say,
"Hey, I think I'm an ESTJ," they nod and smile and think, "ESFP," or whatever
else depending on such outside appearance/criteria. 

Since it has no real relevance, however, than to illustrate others' either good or
bad bias towards you, I say we should all just say we 'are' the types these
stupidly simple rules would suggest. Besides, if we DON'T, then 80% of us are
"INTJs" and that's just _silly._


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

If that's you in the picture, you must be an N. As further proof, you posted the weird trololo video, with subtitles, which I'm now addicted to. 

If people on the forum (many of whom, like me, are obsessed with MBTI) argue with each other all the time about who is what type, what hope is there for someone who's just read an article? I'm lucky that in real life, everyone thinks I'm an MBTI expert. :0

Since even Jung didn't seem to know what he was talking about, I've come up with a good way to divide types. If you talk ideas a lot, you're an N. If you don't, you're an S. If you get irritated with people who get in the way of tasks, you're a T, if the opposite, you're an F. More interested on what's outside your mind, E, opposite, I. This is so simple, I think I'll write my book, set everyone straight, and retire so I can devote my life to understanding Jung's Chapter X.

I told my sock it's likely an INTJ, and you can see the resulting comment.


----------



## idntknw (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess it is human nature to think like this by _default. _


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

lol. wut?


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

@FreeSpirit: I have a feeling you should change the thread title.
Also, you're not very coherent. Are you seriously claiming that all people who have learned a bit about the MBTI by default view themselves as INTJs and suck at recognizing personality traits in others?


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Is this thread supposed to be a joke?

It's not funny.

My advice: if you have an idea, spend some time refining it and collecting information before declaring your ultimate truth to the world.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

If this was posted by an INTJ I bet it'd have way more thanks and positive comments.


----------



## Verthani (May 8, 2012)

I've never understood the weird MBTI follower obsession with INTJ's. It's not a blessing or a curse its just a personality type, same as the other 15 personality types.

The T thing cracked me up. yes, if someone sees you have facial expressions you must actually be an F. On the other hand, if you say your an F and you don't cry and have constant mood swings your actually a T. No joke, I've actually seen videos of some F type where they got accused of being a T because of they were talking about some ideas they had instead of acting like they had rapid cycling bi-polar disorder.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*why so serious you guys =.=*



FreeSpirit said:


> If you meet anyone in real life who knows even a little about the Myers Briggs:
> 
> A) They probably think_ they_ are an INTJ


Why?


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, this is great. XD I'd like to try too. 

A) If they are misunderstood and are complex and have feelings, they'll think they're an NF of some sort. Most likely INFJ or INFP, actually. 

B) If they are misunderstood and are competent and logical and genius and seemingly don't have feelings, they'll think they're an NT of some sort. Probably an INTJ. 

1) E versus I. Having social anxiety, being socially awkward, being shy, being relatively quiet, introspecting, and actually thinking about things before you do them results in being an Introvert. Being optimistic, having good communication skills, liking people, wanting to party, talking more than thinking, and being able to enjoy the moment results in being an Extrovert. 

2) N versus S. If you like deep conversation, run into things, don't fit in with normal society, think about deep things like philosophy, are intellectual in some way, love theory, are imaginative, like trying new things, and are a special snowflake, you are likely a N. However, if you like talking about material things, are good with physical stuff, fit in with normal society, dislike theory, dislike talking about philosophy for any period of time, stick with tradition for the most part, and cannot follow deep "Intuitive" conversation at all, you are most likely a S. 

3. F versus T. If you've got feelings and empathize and are sensitive and make decisions with your "heart", you are probably a Feeler. If you don't have feelings and you're good with logic and you make decisions with you rational "head", you are probably a Thinker. 

4. J versus P. This all depends on whether you're a Sensor or Intuitive. If you are a NJ of some sort, you are a more organized and driven version of your NP counterpart. However, if you're a SJ of some sort, you are more prone to be overbearing, micromanaging, traditionalist, concrete, and very scheduled. And if you're especially an ESFJ, you're passive aggressive and use guilt manipulation on top of that. Oh, and if you're a SP, you're all in the moment and only focus on what is in front of you.

.... NO. >.<


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

zynthaxx said:


> @_FreeSpirit_: I have a feeling you should change the thread title.
> Also, you're not very coherent. Are you seriously claiming that all people who have learned a bit about the MBTI by default view themselves as INTJs and suck at recognizing personality traits in others?


Thread title is great.
Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> Is this thread supposed to be a joke?
> 
> It's not funny.
> 
> My advice: if you have an idea, spend some time refining it and collecting information before declaring your ultimate truth to the world.


not a joke. 'cept for the 'ultimate truth' part. Take it easy. It's just an observation.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Jiktin said:


> Why?


Dunno why, but it's a pretty obvious pattern. At least half the people I've
met in real life who know what the MBTI even IS think that they are INTJs.
Or, if I say, hey- take this test for me. I wanna see what you get- half of
them get INTJ. I think it's just from trying to put the 'right' answers.

Explained:

"No! I don't talk all the time! I'm actually very quiet! And DEEP, I have
a few CLOSE friends, not a bunch of shallow ones!" = I

and, "Yes! I'm interested in physics! Yes, I'm very creative! Super creative!" = N

and, "Logic, logic every time- I swear. I don't consider emotions, nuh uh. Not
at all. And I'm NOT a pushover, no way!" = T

and, "No, I'm hardly EVER late! Of COURSE I look before I leap! And most of the
time, hey MOST of the time I make a grocery list! I swear, I'm very organized!" = J

What does that spell?

*"I N T J!!!!
Rah!!! Rah!!!! Rah!!!!!"*


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

@FreeSpirit @Julia Bell @Verthani, your posts made me laugh.

I didn't distinguish between P vs. J, so I'll sum it up succinctly: If you take more than 5 minutes to make a decision, you're a P, if less, you're a J.

I'm glad we're sorting this out.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> not a joke. 'cept for the 'ultimate truth' part. Take it easy. It's just an observation.


Then present it as such.

What you said isn't true.

The people I've spoken to and met who know anything about MBTI do not think they are INTJs.

In fact... I've _never_ met an INTJ (except perhaps my brother who may actually be an INTP the more I think about it.)


----------



## abstractglow (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate how everyone expects INFP's to be these goofy, happy people when it seems the opposite is true...


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> Then present it as such.
> 
> What you said isn't true.
> 
> ...



Careful, if I can't be the bearer of 'ultimate truth' on the strength of my own experiences, neither can you.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> Careful, if I can't be the bearer of 'ultimate truth' on the strength of my own experiences, neither can you.


Telling me to be something I am at all times - lol

I gave you my perspective, I didn't say "This is the truth about Myers Briggs, I have never met an INTJ therefore they don't exist!"


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> Telling me to be something I am at all times - lol
> 
> I gave you my perspective, I didn't say "This is the truth about Myers Briggs, I have never met an INTJ therefore they don't exist!"


All this thread is is my observations concerning the way I've seen people using the Myers Briggs in real life.
I already said that the 'ultimate truth' part implied in the title is exaggerated. Though it may not be wrong.
MAY not be wrong. That's why I've made this thread, to see what others think.

I gave it a snappy, amusing title to get people's attention and amuse them. As well as to ponder whether
what I have observed might ACTUALLY BE the "Truth About the Myers Briggs."

But you can't tell me, 



Cetanu said:


> What you said isn't true.


When all I am doing is relating to you my own experiences and THEN:



Cetanu said:


> The people I've spoken to and met who know anything about MBTI do not think they are INTJs.
> 
> In fact... I've _never_ met an INTJ (except perhaps my brother who may actually be an INTP the more I think about it.)


Back up your claim that "what I said isn't true" by merely relating YOUR own experiences.
You already attacked your own argument when you attacked mine. Because they are the
same style argument.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> All this thread is is my observations concerning the way I've seen people using the Myers Briggs in real life.
> I already said that the 'ultimate truth' part implied in the title is exaggerated. Though it may not be wrong.
> MAY not be wrong. That's why I've made this thread, to see what others think.
> 
> ...



If someone said "Nobody eats cookies." as a truth,
then I can take the risk of saying "That is not true" if it is the case that I eat cookies.
I can then offer my own experience of eating cookies as an objection to the truth of "Nobody eats cookies."

Quite simple really.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

LXPilot said:


> Despite its germs of truth, this is the most disjointed, bizarre thread (that wasn't meant to be such) I've ever seen here. What, exactly, are we trying to propose?


How much time to you spend in the Sex and Relationships?
As much as I would love to claim "Maker of most disjointed, bizarre thread" on PerC,
unfortunately, I don't believe I have met the challenge of the "Why the Hell Does
This Turn Me On" thread.
Sigh. 
I suppose one day, ONE DAY I will reign triumphant.

(I am joking, of course. Except I really would love such a title.
I got, "Most Likely to be Abducted by Aliens" in High School,
and I'm still proud.)


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

FreeSpirit said:


> No, the point is not that *I* don't think they're INTJs. The point is: 1) Lots of people think they
> are INTJs and 2) People think they can decide other peoples' types for them. <---- this one
> was supposed to be illustrated strongly by the first video I posted, where one commenter actually
> calls the girl an "ESFJ bitch" in response to her belief that she is an INTJ.
> ...



Fair enough. Rudimentary understanding of MBTI leads to assuming that you're an INXX because you know they're so special and all that.

Plus this robot vibe that a lot of INTX's try to give off online really pisses me off. I have feelings, I have lots of strong feelings its stupid.


----------



## garmypoo (Feb 5, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> ...if anyone else had noticed the same pattern I have.


This thread is ridiculous! Your epic post exploded my brain! That cute girl with a bright read fru-fru bike and a "Love" sculpture is an INTJ! I am a magical fairy!

Er... Of course I can't type anyone else, and only you can type yourself, but I got your back with more random anecdotal evidence that means it *must* be true! Some guy last night pretty much verbatim said, "Now that you mention it, I'm probably INTJ as well. I haven't taken the test for a few years, but that bunch of letters sounds familiar to me." Or "Mastermind" yes, I'm that but I don't remember the letters... 

I mean, who doesn't want to be a mastermind? Analogous to Butthead's quote, "If I had boobs like that, _I'd never leave the house"_, I will say that "If I were an INTJ, I'd never leave the house"... mmmm.... intj....

Now I flee in terror! Back to the shadows!


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Emerson said:


> Fair enough. Rudimentary understanding of MBTI leads to assuming that you're an INXX because you know they're so special and all that.


I didn't realize! Someone on another thread is trying to tell me I'm INFJ. Am I making a mistake in fighting this off and insisting ESxP fits me better?  




FreeSpirit said:


> How much time to you spend in the Sex and Relationships?
> As much as I would love to claim "Maker of most disjointed, bizarre thread" on PerC,
> unfortunately, I don't believe I have met the challenge of the "Why the Hell Does
> This Turn Me On" thread.
> ...


I wish you luck in achieving this worthy goal, FreeSpirit. It might help if you start a thread teaching people the characteristics needed to be abducted by aliens. I'm sure there are plenty of people, including me, who could put this info to good use. If not, that could be the topic of your second thread. I'm only partially joking, since I've read UFO books, and in fact almost any book on weirdness that I can find, though I guess that no longer qualifies me for N-ness.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Karen said:


> I didn't realize! Someone on another thread is trying to tell me I'm INFJ. Am I making a mistake in fighting this off and insisting ESxP fits me better?


Depends? If you're deep you MUST be an INXX... Its against the rules otherwise... -.-' (In case you're wondering this is why we can't have nice things.)


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Karen said:


> I'm not sure why I continue with MBTI study...maybe as a challenge, since there must be a key somewhere that will clarify everything?


You know, I think this is the same thing I'm doing. This is why I avoid riddles and such, 
because I become obsessed with it, I become convinced I can 'solve' it, even when I
keep telling myself it's nonsense, or there's no answer.

That's how I feel about the MBTI, that it's a nonsensical illusion with no answer, and
YET, and YET... I think and think and think, as if someday I will find that missing
piece, and the system will be perfect.

Don't get me wrong, the MBTI is genius for a myriad of reasons- I just don't think
it reflects the reality of humanity. But it does reflect something ELSE, but what
exactly? How people view THEMSELVES? How they WANT people to view them,
who they are trying to be? Or how OTHERS view them? Ahhhh hell...

I also think this is why I've taken notice of the curious tendency of people
in real life (in my experience) believing they are INTJs (possibly because of
a tendency of people to test this way initially, I mentioned before I 
think this maybe due to an attempt to give the 'right' answer, just a theory), 
as well as people's tendency to disregard other people's self-chosen types,
and instead judge others' types for themselves, in what appears to be a 
superficial way.

I feel like there's some sort of clue here as to what the MBTI really reflects.

But the pattern I believe I've noticed may be just a coincidence, if no one
else has noticed such a pattern. And even if the pattern DOES exist, that
doesn't mean I would even be able to figure out what it means.

I've been thinking (this is an edit): what I am seeing is not what the MBTI
itself reflects about people, _but what the way people *use* the MBTI _reflects
about people.


----------



## Kuthtuk (Jun 3, 2011)

MBTI is just like any other subject your know only how wrong your are, the rest is up to you.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Emerson said:


> Depends? If you're deep you MUST be an INXX... Its against the rules otherwise... -.-' (In case you're wondering this is why we can't have nice things.)


*consults with the sock* Well this is mortifying...the sock says I'm significantly more silly than deep, therefore IN is ruled out. :tongue:


@FreeSpirit, that's pretty much what I go through with MBTI and I understand what you're saying about INTJ. I read somewhere that previous tests might have been set up for people to more easily test INTP than any type, at least judging by the multitude of people who were showing up on forums thinking they were INTP (including me), so maybe now tests are selecting for J's. 

I circle between thinking I'll discover the Grand Unified Theory of MBTI and become world renowned, maybe find that key, the one characteristic that's been left out that will completely describe me and everyone else who seems to be confused, and wondering why I'm wasting so much time on a theory that has never been proved and might be discovered to have no basis in reality. My tombstone will probably read, "She spent her life chasing the MBTI unicorn." It's those times that MBTI fits so perfectly that keeps me hooked.


----------



## diMaggio (Apr 27, 2011)

IMO it seems that most people are blind to the lies they tell themselves, just to make them feel better and to get some externaly sourced "self"-confidence. So because it "sounds good" to be a "Mastermind" INTJ and it seems to be hip, they actually "believe" they are INTJ's, no matter what. Doubts? Nah, squash that doubt immediately!

But at the end of the day the only thing that matters is what you really are.
Would you prefer to live a lie, or to know the truth, no matter if you like it or not?
I for one always want to know the truth and so I take great care to NOT lie to or delude myself.
So the moment I think I "know" something (especially about myself), I make it a habit of second-guessing it.

Because IMO it's better to doubt oneself too much & be wrong about it, than to be too sure and wrong about _that_.
The former concerns itself with weeding out a large quantity of faulty conclusions, but in the process also loses some correct conclusions.
The latter only concerns itself with "being right", disregarding the _actual_ reality of the correctness of one's conclusions as irrelevant.

So with the former, most faulty conclusions will be catched by the filter. But because of its "rigorousness" it also mis-catches some correct conclusions. The resulting overall-quality of the conclusion pool is very high though.
With the latter, the filter is much more lax and doesn't care much about the overall-quality. Thus more conclusions (faulty or not) will fall through it. It's not that the filter _wants_ to let through faulty conclusions, it's that it doesn't _care_ much or isn't even aware of it (as a result of not second-guessing oneself sufficiently enough).

There probably is nothing more destructive than to lie to oneself.
Well, if you're gonna lie to others (like about your type), then at least KNOW what your real type is, don't lie to yourself, mkay?^^
Because no matter what others "know" about yourself, what's most important is what YOU know to be the truth (the actual truth, not the desired "truth").

Disclaimer regarding "actual truth":
I'm aware that there's probably no way to ever know "actual" truths, but what I mean in this context are truths about which one is sincere about, that one is not lying to oneself. The more research, contemplation and honest reflection one does, the better one can determine these truths.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Emerson said:


> Fair enough. Rudimentary understanding of MBTI leads to assuming that you're an INXX because you know they're so special and all that.
> 
> Plus this robot vibe that a lot of INTX's try to give off online really pisses me off. *I have feelings, I have lots of strong feelings its stupid.*


LOL, when I first took the test I didn't even know about Keirsey's silly labels and was surprised to be a "rational mastermind" because I saw myself as impulsive and irrational (compared to my uber-INTP friend, mind you). Hehe, outwardly I probably don't seem impulsive and irrational at all. But back then I was forever sifting through my feelings and trying to chuck out the useless ones and be more calm. It's still pretty much the same. I guess it's my aim to be rational, but I don't claim to 100% rational. And funnily enough, some of the things that seem 'logical' to me are based on Fi.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> I suppose one day, ONE DAY I will reign triumphant.


This makes you an INTJ 



FreeSpirit said:


> I got, "Most Likely to be Abducted by Aliens" in High School,
> and I'm still proud.)


And this makes you an INTP.

Oh horror, you are an INTx, how can you tell the difference between an INTJ and an INTP?  

*just kidding*


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> LOL, when I first took the test I didn't even know about Keirsey's silly labels and was surprised to be a "rational mastermind" because I saw myself as impulsive and irrational (compared to my uber-INTP friend, mind you). Hehe, outwardly I probably don't seem impulsive and irrational at all. But back then I was forever sifting through my feelings and trying to chuck out the useless ones and be more calm. It's still pretty much the same. I guess it's my aim to be rational, but I don't claim to 100% rational. And funnily enough, some of the things that seem 'logical' to me are based on Fi.



Same Fi is a harsh mistress & she won't get kinky... She's pretty boring.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Emerson said:


> Same Fi is a harsh mistress *& she won't get kinky*... She's pretty boring.


Hahah, LOL. So true, this actually made me laugh out loud (in reality, not just by typing 'LOL'.)


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Hahah, LOL. So true, this actually made me laugh out loud (in reality, not just by typing 'LOL'.)


I'm just that good I know.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Emerson said:


> I'm just that good I know.


Typical INTJ modesty.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Typical INTJ modesty.


Haha, thanks. I also note from your "show" you're from the Wirral? How awful.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Emerson said:


> Haha, thanks. I also note from your "show" you're from the Wirral? How awful.


I'm not FROM the Wirral, that's the problem. I accidentally ended up on the Wirral of all places. I'm from Germany. 
How come you know the Wirral? I mean it IS the centre of the known universe (in the mind of its inhabitants) but..... you know....


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> I'm not FROM the Wirral, that's the problem. I accidentally ended up on the Wirral of all places. I'm from Germany.
> How come you know the Wirral? I mean it IS the centre of the known universe (in the mind of its inhabitants) but..... you know....



I'm from Warrington. Its awful. But has a line to London so its not too awful.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Emerson said:


> I'm from Warrington. Its awful. But has a line to London so its not too awful.


At least Warrington has IKEA. I wanna go on a trip there with my husband to eat Swedish food at the restaurant. I'll probably find out that IKEA Warrington is the only IKEA in the world that hasn't got this restaurant and they serve chips with gravy instead because foreign food would confuse people too much.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Kito said:


> If this was posted by an INTJ I bet it'd have way more thanks and positive comments.


Shit, I really should have posted earlier. Who knows how many thanks I would have gotten?


----------

